# New wheels and tires



## GTO JOE 66 (Jan 3, 2021)

_will 17/8. Or 9s. Fit ok on my 66 Gto?_


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

GTO JOE 66 said:


> _will 17/8. Or 9s. Fit ok on my 66 Gto?_


I have 67 lemans with the 17/8 cragar with 240/45/17 they just squeeze in
with no problem with the tire inflated the tire has a 3.25 sidewall and a 9 in width


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

67 ragtop said:


> I have 67 lemans with the 17/8 cragar with 240/45/17 they just squeeze in
> with no problem with the tire inflated the tire has a 3.25 sidewall and a 9 in width


you can try the web site tire size .com this may help you


----------



## GTO JOE 66 (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok thanks for the info I’m doing full restoration and can’t wait to get new wheels and tires


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

GTO JOE 66 said:


> Ok thanks for the info I’m doing full restoration and can’t wait to get new wheels and tires


No problem It only took about a week to a week and a half to get my stuff in
Good luck with your project I did the same thing and mine is in the shop now to be painted


----------

